# Sticky  new banners for all who likes



## Silversen

Colleagues!

I’d like to present you some banners made by me. I’m not a professional, but I like this kind of work. The first three banners, that I made several days ago when I had free time at work, were submitted by me in Anna’s (aka Vaurien) thread “May 9th is arriving”. She hinted me at making a new thread for banners. I couldn’t stop myself and have made some more banners. :-d

I strongly believe that all the enthusiasts of Russian watch collecting should have good interesting and attractive banners. 

Besides, I have every reason to consider that wearing Russian watches is something like declaration of independence. You have choice what to wear, but you choose Russian watches. And you’re wearing Russian watches not to impress someone or to look more respectable, but out of your inner need. I guess you see in them something that is close to you and feel behind them something important. They give you answers to your intuitive questions. This is a position of an independent person. 

I see that the Russian section of the Watchuseek forum is slightly different from the others. And it’s actually not about the watches you wear but about you and your state of mind. That`s the reason why I feel much among friends here. :-!

You can use any banner you like. 
I’d be proud if you find some of them interesting.
Let them attract attention to your watches. Let people from other watch forums seeing your great watches and your banners ask you about them and search for more information in the internet. :-d


----------



## Lucidor

That is very impressive work, you obviously have a talent for graphical design! And thank you for donating your work for free use. I'm missing the Kirova owners club though... ;-)


----------



## peacemaker885

These are fantastic! Thanks so much Silversen and I will surely use a couple


----------



## Vaurien

Fine work! Thank you very much! :-!
I feel expecially attracted by Gagarin's banners. He was such a fine boy! :-(


----------



## kroko

Thanks. Got mine


----------



## Silversen

Lucidor said:


> That is very impressive work, you obviously have a talent for graphical design! And thank you for donating your work for free use. I'm missing the Kirova owners club though... ;-)


Does this look like what you`re missing? ;-)
It seems the Soviet Union is still alive at least in some things.
- Hey, tovarisch, don`t relax! KGB never sleeps!:-d


----------



## Stone Hill

Very nice indeed


----------



## cavallino33

How about a Volmax logo that incorporates the 3 brands in cyrillic? Just an idea. I was planning to make one when I had some spare time but you seem to be pretty good at it. :-d


----------



## Seele

Nice work Silversen! I know it is easy to work on a larger scale, but what looks good full-screen can look awful when shrunk to small size.

You are also right in saying that those who like Russian watches are more confident, not feeling a need to conform to others' values. Otherwise everybody in the world would be wearing Rolex watches! I feel that on average we are a lot more aware of, and appreciative of the history, engineering, heritage, and generally the inner workings than average too.


----------



## jefnando

Thanks for doing this. It'll be the best if you can make this a sticky thread!


----------



## Silversen

Vaurien said:


> Fine work! Thank you very much! :-!
> I feel expecially attracted by Gagarin's banners. He was such a fine boy! :-(


Cara Anna! Look at this nice woman on the photos. This is Elena Gagarina, Yuri Gagarin's daughter. As you see, she is the very image of his father. Vladimir Putin appointed her Director of Kremlin museums. The date of appointment is April 12, 2001.;-)


----------



## Silversen

cavallino33 said:


> How about a Volmax logo that incorporates the 3 brands in cyrillic? Just an idea. I was planning to make one when I had some spare time but you seem to be pretty good at it. :-d


I tried to do something. Is it a go?


----------



## michele

jefnando said:


> Thanks for doing this. It'll be the best if you can make this a sticky thread!


Done. :-!


----------



## jefnando

michele said:


> Done. :-!


Thanks! now i know where to look for banners as i increase my collection!


----------



## Silversen

Seele said:


> Nice work Silversen! I know it is easy to work on a larger scale, but what looks good full-screen can look awful when shrunk to small size.
> 
> You are also right in saying that those who like Russian watches are more confident, not feeling a need to conform to others' values. Otherwise everybody in the world would be wearing Rolex watches! I feel that on average we are a lot more aware of, and appreciative of the history, engineering, heritage, and generally the inner workings than average too.


G`day, Seele!

Thank you and our colleagues for appreciation. :thanks

But I'd like to ask you an interesting for me question just out of curiosity: 
What is your nationality: Scottish, Irish, Welsh or other? 
Why am I asking?
I'm just interested in history, especially the history of Indo-European peoples. I've found some facts showing a close relation between ancient Russian and Scottish people. 

And one more thing:
Is it a good wish for an Aussie man:
Have a nice day, but don't drink with the flies! :-d


----------



## Seele

Silversen said:


> G`day, Seele!
> 
> Thank you and our colleagues for appreciation. :thanks
> 
> But I'd like to ask you an interesting for me question just out of curiosity:
> What is your nationality: Scottish, Irish, Welsh or other?
> Why am I asking?
> I'm just interested in history, especially the history of Indo-European peoples. I've found some facts showing a close relation between ancient Russian and Scottish people.
> 
> And one more thing:
> Is it a good wish for an Aussie man:
> Have a nice day, but don't drink with the flies! :-d


Hi Silversen,

I moved to Australia in late '87 and have been naturalized as Australian ever since. While genetically mostly of Chinese stock I never felt at ease with that culture even as a small child. The period I spent living in the UK prior to relocating to Australia was nice enough, but by-and-large Sydney is good too. There is a funny thing about Australia: on one hand there's the old native culture dating back a million years, if not more, and on the other hand the imported culture which has only been around for two centuries, especially the large-scale immigration after WWII which gave vibrancy and colours to the country, but there's not a lot of the kind of old-worldy things 
that I am accustomed to like those in Europe. When all is said and done, I guess we are meant to choose what we want - and need to be, right?


----------



## Silversen

Seele said:


> Hi Silversen,
> 
> I moved to Australia in late '87 and have been naturalized as Australian ever since. While genetically mostly of Chinese stock I never felt at ease with that culture even as a small child. The period I spent living in the UK prior to relocating to Australia was nice enough, but by-and-large Sydney is good too. There is a funny thing about Australia: on one hand there's the old native culture dating back a million years, if not more, and on the other hand the imported culture which has only been around for two centuries, especially the large-scale immigration after WWII which gave vibrancy and colours to the country, but there's not a lot of the kind of old-worldy things
> that I am accustomed to like those in Europe. When all is said and done, I guess we are meant to choose what we want - and need to be, right?


Of course, yeah! 

I have been always wondered how the fate gives orders to human beings and define their destiny.
Another thing is also striking me how some ideas, for example collecting Russian watches, tie so many people of different nationality and color. Those ideas unite them and we clearly understand that any other ideas such as racism become irrelevant and silly. As for me, I respect Chinese people for their hardworking and unpretentiousness. Those people have a great wonderful ancient history. :think:
And to say more, China is a reliable ally of Russia.


----------



## Seele

Silversen said:


> Of course, yeah!
> 
> I have been always wondered how the fate gives orders to human beings and define their destiny.
> Another thing is also striking me how some ideas, for example collecting Russian watches, tie so many people of different nationality and color. Those ideas unite them and we clearly understand that any other ideas such as racism become irrelevant and silly. As for me, I respect Chinese people for their hardworking and unpretentiousness. Those people have a great wonderful ancient history. :think:
> And to say more, China is a reliable ally of Russia.


Silversen,

It is getting quite OT here now...

The Chinese as a people sharing genetics, Chinese as a collective psyche, Chinese as the people in China, and China as a sovereign state, are totally different things. Even the "font" one uses for writing is a declaration of how one sees himself within this quagmire, so it is actually somewhat dangerous for one outside this sphere to comment too much; that's what I feel I need to point out.

Historically China has been at odds with Russia, the period after the establishment of the Republic saw some easing of tension, and after the communist takeover, mainland China and the USSR were best buddies, after Kruzchev took over and then they became deadly enemies. Until very recently, mainland China still revered Stalin as one of the greatest men ever, perhaps it still does, but not quite as overt as before.

But of course the ROC in Taiwan is sort of out of this whole loop altogether!


----------



## Silversen

Seele said:


> Silversen,
> 
> It is getting quite OT here now...
> 
> The Chinese as a people sharing genetics, Chinese as a collective psyche, Chinese as the people in China, and China as a sovereign state, are totally different things. Even the "font" one uses for writing is a declaration of how one sees himself within this quagmire, so it is actually somewhat dangerous for one outside this sphere to comment too much; that's what I feel I need to point out.
> 
> Historically China has been at odds with Russia, the period after the establishment of the Republic saw some easing of tension, and after the communist takeover, mainland China and the USSR were best buddies, after Kruzchev took over and then they became deadly enemies. Until very recently, mainland China still revered Stalin as one of the greatest men ever, perhaps it still does, but not quite as overt as before.
> 
> But of course the ROC in Taiwan is sort of out of this whole loop altogether!


You`re right; it`s OT. 
I`m aware of those facts you mentioned. 
Anyway thanks! :thanks

It`s nice to know you better.:-!


----------



## Vaurien

Hallo, Silversen! 
May I ask you, could I export some of your fine banners, to be used in an italian Forum?

Moderators, is it ok?

Thanks all


----------



## michele

Vaurien said:


> Moderators, is it ok?


It's not my business, so that's your own decision only.

Don't ask to me, because i'm not the banners owner and i'm not interested/involved in that forum project. Sorry.

The owner of the banners is Silversen, not WUS or WUS moderators, so ask to him for other uses on other forums.


----------



## Vaurien

Thank you, Michele.
Now let's hear from Silversen!


----------



## Silversen

Vaurien said:


> Hallo, Silversen!
> May I ask you, could I export some of your fine banners, to be used in an italian Forum?
> 
> Moderators, is it ok?
> 
> Thanks all


Va bene, Anna! I don`t mind.


----------



## timanthes

Looks Great!:-!
many thanks to Silversen


----------



## Silversen

Silversen said:


> Colleagues!
> 
> I'd like to present you some banners made by me. I'm not a professional, but I like this kind of work. The first three banners, that I made several days ago when I had free time at work, were submitted by me in Anna's (aka Vaurien) thread "May 9th is arriving". She hinted me at making a new thread for banners. I couldn't stop myself and have made some more banners. :-d
> 
> I strongly believe that all the enthusiasts of Russian watch collecting should have good interesting and attractive banners.
> 
> Besides, I have every reason to consider that wearing Russian watches is something like declaration of independence. You have choice what to wear, but you choose Russian watches. And you're wearing Russian watches not to impress someone or to look more respectable, but out of your inner need. I guess you see in them something that is close to you and feel behind them something important. They give you answers to your intuitive questions. This is a position of an independent person.
> 
> I see that the Russian section of the Watchuseek forum is slightly different from the others. And it's actually not about the watches you wear but about you and your state of mind. That`s the reason why I feel much among friends here. :-!
> 
> You can use any banner you like.
> I'd be proud if you find some of them interesting.
> Let them attract attention to your watches. Let people from other watch forums seeing your great watches and your banners ask you about them and search for more information in the internet. :-d


Also new Aviator banners with new Sukhoy Generation 5 Fighter


----------



## watchgolfer

Can someone help me? how do you get these banners to be in your signature? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Silversen

watchgolfer said:


> Can someone help me? how do you get these banners to be in your signature? Any help would be appreciated.


Go to "Your Control Panel" - "Settings & Options"

Best wishes,
Silversen


----------



## watchgolfer

Silversen said:


> Go to "Your Control Panel" - "Settings & Options"
> 
> Best wishes,
> Silversen


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Silversen

Dear friends!

Here are new banners for Vostok Amphibian fans. I'm hoping you will find one of them suitable for yourselves.

You can see on these banners unique Russian underwater and amphibian assault rifles made in Tula, one of three famous cities-firearm producers beside Izhevsk and Kovrov:

*АПС Симонова* (Автомат Подводный Специальный Симонова) (Simonov Underwater Special Assault Rifle)
This underwater combat diver weapon was designed by Simonov. Since 1975 it is adopted by special units of Russian Navy.

*СПП-1 Симонова* (Пистолет Подводный Специальный) (Simonov Special Underwater Gun)

In December, 1989, the unit of Russian Navy Special Force divers armed with APS and SPP-1 stood guard over security of both the US and Russian ships during the Bush-Gorbachov negotiations at Malta.

Both APS and SPP-1 uses special 5.66мм MPS cartridges for underwater firing.

Уникальный экспериментальный амфибийный (двухсредный) автомат Данилова *АСМ-ДТ «Морской Лев»* - Unique experimental amphibian bi-environmental assault rifle ASM-DT "Sea Lion" designed by Danilov.

This experimental amphibian assault rifle can use both 5.66мм MPS cartridges for underwater firing and standard 5.45х39мм cartridges for АК-74.

*АДС* (Автомат Двухсредный Специальный) (Special Amphibian Assault Rifle)

This amphibian assault rifle is based on А-91М assault rifle + a new underwater cartridge, which looks like the 5.45х39мм one for АК-74. This weapon now is going through State tests.

The specialists believe that it is able to replace not only APS but partly АК-74 and АКС-74У adopted by different special military units of Russian Navy.

You can see famous Russian barks "Sedov" (white) and "Kruzenstern" (black and white).

I`m hoping all that will be of some interest for you.

Best wishes


----------



## nectarios73

do you have any banners for moscow classic?


----------



## Silversen

nectarios73 said:


> do you have any banners for moscow classic?


I've taken your hint. ;-)
Wait for the answer.


----------



## Silversen

Silversen said:


> I've taken your hint. ;-)
> Wait for the answer.


Dear Moscow Classic watches owners, here are banners for you. I`m hoping you`ll find at least one of them acceptable.


----------



## Silversen

*Zlatoust Diver Watches* banner for fans of these famous watches


----------



## Metropilot

*Strela banners*

I had some spare time and created some STRELA banners. Enjoy! I will make some for original vintage Strelas too. If you have suggestions let me know. Have a nice weekend.

Edit: I have put them up for DOWNLOAD as ".zip" file.


----------



## cavallino33

Nice!


----------



## Silversen

*Re: Strela banners*



Metropilot said:


> I had some spare time and created some STRELA banners. Enjoy! I will make some for original vintage Strelas too. If you have suggestions let me know. Have a nice weekend.
> 
> Edit: I have put them up for DOWNLOAD as ".zip" file.


Well done! |>
I made only one Strela banner which is not enough.
Now Cavallino has got a banner with the same Strela reissue model as he owns.


----------



## Senignol

*Re: Strela banners*

Kind Silversen...is there one for Denisov??


----------



## Silversen

*Re: Strela banners*

Here you are! Hope you will like one of them.


----------



## Senignol

*Re: Strela banners*

Thank you, tovarich!!!


----------



## Silversen

*Re: Strela banners*

You`re welcome!


----------



## Silversen

*Re: Strela banners*

Also revised Raketa banners!


----------



## K-19

I decided to make 3 new Vostok Amphibian watch owner club banners today:




























Enjoy.


----------



## Seele

I am inspired! So I put together one for Vympel 2209 enthusiasts.


----------



## Silversen

Seele said:


> I am inspired! So I put together one for Vympel 2209 enthusiasts.


A good banner, Sam!
I`ve also made a *2209 owner`s club* banner and another two - for *Слава Медицинские* watches owners and finally for *Полёт / Штурманские Океан* lovers.
View attachment 439579


----------



## Silversen

*Re: Strela banners*

New addition: Raketa Copernicus banners!


----------



## LGH

*Re: Strela banners*

Does anyone have a vector graphics (SVG, or similar) version of the Amphibia logo? And preferably the classic scuba dude as well?


----------



## Silversen

*Re: Strela banners*

A banner for Raketa Big 0 watch owners.


----------



## Silversen

*Re: Strela banners*

LGH, as for me, I don`t have any vector logos. I just cut logos from good quality pictures. Of course, it`s not an ideal way, but the easiest. As you see it is possible to make a good banner with acceptable quality without vector logos.

You may create vector logos yourself if you have a required software and enough time for this kind of work. But maybe you will be lucky to find vector versions!


----------



## Seele

*Re: Strela banners*

LGH,

If you have an older software by Adobe called Streamline, you should be able to do that, but my memory is a bit hazy on that.


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

*Re: Strela banners*

Really great banners. Thanks for all of your efforts |>


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy

Now THIS is what I like! Now I know why I like people who own Vostoks or any Russian-made watch..


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy

Might I humbly request a banner for the Amphibia Neptune?


----------



## Silversen

Maybe, maybe! when I`m a little bit less busy.


----------



## JRMTactical

*Re: Strela banners*

Silversen, great banners!!! Love them!! Could you do a Pobeda 'Red 12' --- my collection of them is growing, and I find them to be wonderful little jewels! Thanks again for all your hard work! Spacebo!


----------



## Silversen

*Re: Strela banners*

Hi, JRMTactical! Thanks a lot!

Unfortunately, I`m too busy now and it`s impossible for me to make it before the New Year day.
But I will find time and make a banner for you and RedneckVostokGuy. So have a little patience, fellas.


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy

*Re: Strela banners*

For beautiful work like that, I'm a patient person.  No worries!


----------



## JRMTactical

*Re: Strela banners*

ABSOLUTELY!! I'm not one to 'look a gift horse in the mouth'!! THANK YOU, KIND SIR!!



Silversen said:


> Hi, JRMTactical! Thanks a lot!
> 
> Unfortunately, I`m too busy now and it`s impossible for me to make it before the New Year day.
> But I will find time and make a banner for you and RedneckVostokGuy. So have a little patience, fellas.


----------



## Silversen

*Re: Strela banners*

Here are three Neptun banners. Hope you`ll like one of them. b-)


----------



## Silversen

*Re: Strela banners*

And now two Pobeda banners. Here you are!


----------



## wood

*Re: Strela banners*

Silversen!

Thanks for the banners and helping a non-computer addict to cope with pic-attachment.

Perhaps next project will bee a 3017 banner!

Thanks to michele as well for helping!

wood


----------



## JRMTactical

*Re: Strela banners*



Silversen said:


> And now two Pobeda banners. Here you are!


SWEET!!! Thanks Silversen!!! I'll get 'on the ball' in the next day or two and add to my banner!! You are THE MAN!!!!


----------



## Marcio

Thanks Silversen,
After a long time away I am back and found you wonderful banners !


----------



## WelshWatchNut

Silversen, these are absolutely fantastic and so creative. Well good sir b-)

Might I request in the future one for Molnija pocket watches please perhaps?


----------



## bgalakazam

*Re: Strela banners*

Hey all, great logos. I found 2 amphibia owners ones. I am not that talented with image editing tools, can somebody modify/make one with the 1967 amphibia edition as the watch in the pic? Cheers.


----------



## Silversen

*Re: Strela banners*

Here you are. Hope you`ll like one of those.;-)


----------



## bgalakazam

*Re: Strela banners*

They are great, thx!


----------



## Goh2499

*Re: Strela banners*

These are great I can't wait to see what you come up with next


----------



## Lemper

*Re: Strela banners*



Goh2499 said:


> These are great I can't wait to see what you come up with next


Yeah, waiting in anticipation here as well!


----------



## Silversen

*Re: Strela banners*

Guys, so busy have I been (and actualy I am now!) that I haven`t had time to visit the forum as often as I want. I hope to have more free time in near future, so you can place here some hints on what banners you`d like. I`ll try to make something interesting.=)

Have fun wherever you are!=)


----------



## AMRAFA

I really like this.
I know amphibia is like twice or more better than but let us have a komandirskie VOSTOK banner...
So much appreciated...

sent from a' electronic device


----------



## Arizone

I made this vector.








https://www.dropbox.com/s/qz2ncsu202fra8m/komandirskie.ai


----------



## OCDood

Here's a Sportivnie hurdler banner I whipped up. It's not as colorful as the others posted in this thread but it's the same size and you're welcome to use it if you like.


----------



## Silversen

*Re: Strela banners*

Here are three new banners: a ВДВ Командирские banner, a Submarine Командирские banner, a Т-90 Командирские banner.


----------



## Arizone

*Re: Strela banners*

Here is the Vostok Neptune's logo for anyone to use.









And again the Komandirskie logo from above.


----------



## Scarface3133

*Re: Strela banners*

Ahem... many thanks for the banners!


----------



## S.H.

*Re: Strela banners*

Thanks for the Komandirskie loge! I used it for my sig.

Here are the others :













(taken from actual watch pictures)


----------



## X.R.

Thanks Silversen!

I like them, using them on our local watch forum, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Dave098

Since I just acquired my first Amphibia, I guess I can add this to my sig. Thanks for creating it.


----------



## gekos




----------



## James_

Just made my signature specifying the Special Edition range. Not so much of a picture, but didn't want to overdo it because the scuba dude is already there. The Crylic text is from the back of the original SE case back and translates to "Made in Chistopol, Russia by special order".

The new SE case back translates to "Chistopol Watch Factory - Special Edition - Amphibia".

The "Special Edition" part was from a free font site.


----------



## Dave098

Since I now have a Poljot alarm, I figure I need a new owners club banner to go with it.


----------



## Dave098

New owners club banner, free for the taking!


----------



## Dave098

OK, one more for my Amphibia comrades.


----------



## psco78

Just joined the forum recently and found this thread very useful to start building up my signature |>
Many thanks to Silversen & K-19 for their fine artwork.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Arizone said:


> I made this vector.
> 
> View attachment 1043946
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qz2ncsu202fra8m/komandirskie.ai


This is beautiful!! Do you think it would be ok if I will use this as an avatar? Thank you!


----------



## K-19

*Re: Strela banners*

Here are all of my older banners together:


----------



## Dave098

One for those of us participating in the watch project:


----------



## CHARON6789

Thank you!
I'll take one


----------



## BowTiger

Is it possible for a banner to be made that's a generic Vostock (vintage, not Europa) owners club, similar to the Raketa owners club banner?


----------



## skyefalcon6

Dave098 said:


> OK, one more for my Amphibia comrades.
> 
> View attachment 2110554


Who is the guy in left part of this banner?

- - - Updated - - -



Dave098 said:


> OK, one more for my Amphibia comrades.
> 
> View attachment 2110554


Who is the guy in left part of this banner?


----------



## Danilao

skyefalcon6 said:


> Who is the guy in left part of this banner?


Steve Zissou


----------



## skyefalcon6

Danilao said:


> Steve Zissou


Love it.


----------



## skyefalcon6

I decided to do something simple. Feel free to use it.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Great banners! thanks!

I've borrowed one, btw...


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Great banners! Thanks!

I've borrowed one, btw...;-)


----------



## mantaselk

Got inspired by my recent purchase. I hope someone will get use of it


----------



## thewatchadude

I saw someone with a Bronze 1967 banner. Is it something the owner would agree to share here?


----------



## mariomart

thewatchadude said:


> I saw someone with a Bronze 1967 banner. Is it something the owner would agree to share here?


I couldn't find one, so I made my own :-!

Feel free to use it, lol


----------



## tokareva

How are you comrades using more than one banner?


----------



## JC.Auck

Hello all! If you are a Raketa fan I have put these together as I haven't seen too many signature banners for the brand. Both use the Cyrillic logo but you can pick between English or Cyrillic underneath, my apologies for the basic font on the full Russian version as I didn't look too hard for custom Cyrillic fonts compatible with Windows when creating these. Hope you enjoy them!

















JC


----------



## JacobC

JC.Auck said:


> Hello all! If you are a Raketa fan I have put these together as I haven't seen too many signature banners for the brand. Both use the Cyrillic logo but you can pick between English or Cyrillic underneath, my apologies for the basic font on the full Russian version as I didn't look too hard for custom Cyrillic fonts compatible with Windows when creating these. Hope you enjoy them!
> JC


These are nice!

J


----------



## Axelrod

Error


----------



## Demoflowerlad

How do you use banners?


----------



## Eccckz

Very nice.


----------

